# Comic



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 22, 2009)

aight boys and girls,
i made this comic preview of my own, there are just five pages yet but i wanna continue drawing, so don't wonder that there is no obvious storyline yet. The reason why i post this thread is because i wanna know your opinion on the comic, and perhaps some advice and ideas how it could be made better or more atmospheric:.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Klick here to view the comic pages

*thought about also uploading some of my pictures*


Spoiler


----------



## toguro_max (Sep 22, 2009)

The drawings "seems" to be fine, but it's too small to actually see something, even more reading...
Is it inpired by Doom? >-p It looks like it is...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 22, 2009)

it's pretty good, i would say.
my drawings aren't really better.

and there's nothing to read there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's in german


----------



## luke_c (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks like Raiden from MGS


----------



## ddp127 (Sep 22, 2009)

apart from that i suck at german, its pretty good.

but try to make it a little better if you can, webcomics have quite big pictures...


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 22, 2009)

so i added a page to the comic:.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 22, 2009)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> The drawings "seems" to be fine, but it's too small to actually see something, even more reading...
> Is it inpired by Doom? >-p It looks like it is...
> 
> i never played a doom game, so i can't relate it to it, no it's suppost to be some kind of fantasy comic, kind of zelda in the future or in a alternative world
> ...



so do you mean that the pages should be larger, or more detailed?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 23, 2009)

ddp127 said:
			
		

> apart from that i suck at german, its pretty good.
> 
> but try to make it a little better if you can, webcomics have quite big pictures...



If you press on the picture twice, it zooms to original size.
And if you take the original size, it's quite big for a sheet of paper.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 1, 2009)

Honestly it looks good. I suggest making your drawings bigger and the text smaller. And i cant read german 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but you dont have to fix that haha


----------



## Ducky (Oct 2, 2009)

Thats talent! Wish I could do that =)


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 3, 2009)

thx, thx:. 
now i increased the picture size from 750 x 1095 to 1700 x 2338, the pictures are not only bigger but also clearer:. the text is readable, assumed you can read german :-)
+ you have to click twice on the pictures to scale to fullsize


----------

